# Diafine and tri-X



## Soulreaver (Jan 20, 2005)

Through some rather convoluted way, that started with doxx pics in NY, I saw that you can use tri-x @ 1600 with diafine developper.
Is that the 400TX normal film or is it some other film?
Seems like magic, being able to use TX@1600 with no grain increase.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2005)

With Diafine almost all BW films get a 1 stop speed increase, although tabular grain films (Tmax and Delta) don't get quite that much.  For some reason TriX (TX400) gets a 2 stop increase, according to the instructions included with the Diafine.  

My experience after a couple dozen rolls of TriX in Diafine is that negs shot at 1600 are just a bit thin.  I have better results at ISO 1250.  Since it's a 2 bath developer it handles high contrast lighting very well; on the other hand, stuff shot in low contrast lighting comes out very low contrast.  I would say that there is an increase in grain compared to TX400 shot at ISO 400 and developed in D-76 1:1, but it's not as much as I would expect from pushing TX400 2 stops in D-76 1:1.


----------



## Soulreaver (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the answer Matt.
I scoured all photo stores downtown and not one person had heard of diafine...
But the results seem very interesting , so maybe I wll try to import it.Is it commonly available from the net?Would be nice to take night shots.

And you say its better to use 1250 instead of 1600, so thats 1 stop and a half ?(one and a half stops? sorry for my bad English)


----------

